# muh hippo



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

heres some new ones of pike, i took them tonight when i got off work and walked him to peepee. i'll try to take some better ones tomorrow in the daytime so if you see this tonight i'll try to update tomorrow with a little bit better pix. hes growing good, 2 1/2 years old, so hes about full grown. 100% r.e., heres pikey.
















dont look @ my ugly mugg lol 








































smellin for something....deer, dogs, something....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Pike's looking great shane! Where the heck have you been by the way mister?


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

pikey's looking nice.............. beautiful dog... how much does he weight?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

he looks good as ever bro!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

He is looking great, he looks like Bernie's long lost cousin lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yay Pikey, one of my faves..he looks awesome!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

lookin good pike.
cant believe he's that old already man.
nismo will be 2 next month. cant believe that either.
yeah where have you been!?!?!?
hope all is well!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice pics Shane  He's looking as handsome as ever


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Pikey looks like a tough customer! Very stout


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Pike is one handsome little baby dogs! His beautiful coat shows up great even in the darker pics. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I LOVE PIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks all, And to answer the ? of his weight, that's a good ? i have no idea lol. i will know this week though, me and my family are going to NC to the beach inlet for a week. We are going to kennel him at a vet, so i know he's taken care of. Sorry i wasn't able to get some pix during the day. I'll try to get them up as soon as possible i've been really busy with life in itself lol. I think its getting better though! pray for me! ---shane

P.S. Anybody know how good they care for you animals while their kennel'd at a vet? i dont trust him with anybody else keeping him.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes really a great looking boy! Slim says "HEEEYYYYY"


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> P.S. Anybody know how good they care for you animals while their kennel'd at a vet? i dont trust him with anybody else keeping him.


depends on how you much you trust your vet. and... if they have have outside dog runs. other wise he'll be walked to go potty a couple times a day if there busy and if your lucky one of the tech's there might like "pitbulls".

not to scare you. but i would have went with a boarding facility, UNLESS THEY HAVE DOG RUNS.
but then you have to worry about them grouping your dog with other dogs.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

hmmm, something to think about thanks for the response bother. I'm not familiar with any boarding facilities. The reason i was thinking about the vet, it for one isnt my vet, but a guy i used to work with kenneld his dog @ this vet, and they seemed to take good care. i'll have to call and work out all the details with them. their charging 15-17 $ a night, sound like a decent price? it'll come out to 105$ (we're going for 7 days) but there is no price on taking care of my pikey.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

What an amazing looking dog! He looks so good.


----------

